# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Cover arts për disa këngë

## drini_në_TR

Mendova të bëja nga një "cover" për disa këngë që kam bërë. Kto "cover" janë vetëm për secilën këngë, sikur ato të ishin "single-cd."

Po e filloj me të parën këngë që kam bërë:

----------


## drini_në_TR

Kjo pamje është një fotografi që kam bërë në dhjetorin e kaluar në Lake Tahoe (Northern California), dhe si vënd më ka lënë shumë mbresa. Nuk e di pse por m'u duke e përshtashme për ktë këngë:

----------


## drini_në_TR

një "cover" shumë i veçantë...
p.s. prap nga dora ime :)

----------


## drini_në_TR

Kjo është për një instrumentale të shkurtër me kitarrë. Më pëlqen tejmase sesi ka dalë aq ndriçushëm emblema me lulen nga e cila vjen forma... vëre se është mishi im :) :

----------


## Calexico

shume te bukura! 

p.s. e ke nje gabim ne firme. eshte depeche mode, e ti e ke bere depedhe mode. :)

----------


## ALBA

Drini shume te bukura dhe shume romantike,me pelqyen shume.Te lumte dora,kur pash keto pamje me ben te enderroj dhe me futen ne disa endrra,sigurisht pozitive.Me respekt Alba

----------


## drini_në_TR

Alba,
Të falemnderit shumë! Por është edhe më e bukur se kto këngë do jenë së shpejti në albasoul tek muzika :). Do kesh një mundësi të dëgjosh disa tinguj të rinj :), "so stay tunned"

Të përshëndes me dashamirësi!
sinqerisht
drini.

----------


## drini_në_TR

kjo ishte e vështirë për t'u postuar pa humbur cilësi, megjithatë "think positive" ;) :

----------


## Dita

Drini,

shume te bukur cover-at. Uroj dhe kenget te jene po keshtu :) 
Na lajmero tek kjo teme, se kur do te jene tek faqja e albasoul-it.

Me i bukur per mua cover-i me zambakun dhe siglen Bukuria e qetesise.


Te pershendes!
Dita

----------


## denku

Të bukura Drini!
Përshëndetje!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tom

persmari qe te gjitha drino...ate lulen plako un e kom bo tatoo.ne fakt esht fiks kshu....

----------


## buna

me pelqeu ajo bardh e zi. ka shume paqe, drite, shprese...
tani do te te merzis per ate simbolin me lulet. me duket shume e ngarkuar ( me fal, e di qe ty te pelqen shume).shume.te kujtohet diku ku ke thene dhe vete se bukuria shpesh qendron tek thjeshtesia?sa per "think pozitive" qenkemi krejt ne frekuenca te ndryshme. une mund ta mendoj cdo ngjyre mendimin pozitiv, po je kafe.jooo. si e ke konceptuar? me thuaj. si ngjyre e tokes apo...?

----------


## Ena

Te gjitha ishin te bukura. Me pelqeu me shume e para per zotin arsyeja ishte me apstrakte dhe po ashtu kishte me shume krijuse. jO se te tjerat nuk ishen por jane gjera te para. 
Megjithate suksese

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Dita, Denku, Tom, Buna, dhe Ena* Ju falemnderit shumë për të gjitha fjalët e mira. 

- Tom, nuk e di, atë kovering që postove e ke tattoo ashtu siç është? Shumë bukur Tom, atë që është tek coveri e kam në shpatullën e majtë.

- Buna të falemnderit për kritikën. Më beso unë s'e marrë për keq. Ajo tek "Bukuria e Qetësisë" është një tattoo që kam, dhe që simboli në vetvete përfaqson shumë gjëra. Dita bëri një kërkim në internet dhe gjeti kto të dhëna: 




> _Postuar më parë nga Dita_ 
> Drin, une nuk e dija tamam kuptimin e lules ne fjale dhe bera nje kerkim ne italisht me "Il significato del giglio".
> Shume e kenaqur nga ajo qe lexova.
> 
> Per skautistet gjeta te kishte tre kuptime:
> 
> 
> "1. Il giglio che indica la buona direzione senza piegare né a destra né a sinistra il che significherebbe tornare indietro; 
> 
> ...


Forma e atij simboli vjen nga lulja e zambakut të bardh, dhe në fakt unë u mundova që të shpërtheja lulen mbi tattoon, për të shkrirë kto dy element bashkë.

Ndërsa ajo e "Thinking Positive" është një graffitti ktu në L.A. Është shumë i madh, dhe mua më pëlqeu shumë, ndaj dola në fotografi mbi të (ai aty jam unë :)). Foton e graffittit mund ta gjesh ktu Për ngjyrat dhe pikërisht për ngjyrën bojkaf nuk e di, mua më pëlqeu kompozimi si tërësi i graffittit, ose i murales, dhe fakti që në të ka një Buddha të madhe :) Qënia e Buddhas, të gjitha duart që dalin prej saj, dhe unë që duket sikur jam në duart e saj, në fotografi më dhanë një ndjenjë ledhatimi, një ndjenjë rehatsie, ndaj mendova se ishte një "thinking positive". Por duhet të dëgjosh këngët që t'i kuptosh.

Ena të falemnderit për komentin :)

Meqë Dita më pyeti, unë fola me Edspace, dhe ai më tha se në Albasoul nuk publikojnë CD që nuk janë publikuar më parë nga shtëpi diskografike. Por nga shtatori ai do të punoj për një seksion të ri, në të cilat do të mund të vihen edhe kto tinguj që kam bërë unë.

Gjithësesi, ju falemnderit edhe një herë për çdo gjë !!!

sinqerisht
drini.

Tattooja e sapo bërë pas nja dy-tre ditësh.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Zambaku i bardhë, nga forma e të cilës del simboli i mësipërm:

----------


## Ora

Pershendetje Drini, 

I pashe me shume kenaqesi keto poste dhe uroj qe kenget te mund ti vendosesh sa me pare qe te kemi mundesine ti degjojme. ME shume me pelqeu posti #2, "Te dua ty" me pelqen shume kaltersia dhe gjeresia e pamjes, kurse "hija e dritares" per mua mbart nje sinqeritet shume te kendshem, sigurisht dhe te tjerat ishin shume te bukura.  

Shume Urime dhe Suksese,
Ora

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Ora* Të Falemnderit shumë për fjalët që shkrove. Shpresoj që kur të vihen t'ju pelqejnë gjithashtu edhe si tinguj :). 

Ky është koveri për një "techno" të shkurtër, e cila është thjesht një instrumentale. Si tek kjo por edhe tek të tjerat, punimet janë kryer me anë të fotoshopit, ndërsa pemjet ose fotot, janë gjithashtu shkrepur nga unë. Për shkrepjet kam përdor një aparat dixhital "Canon Elph" 2.1 MegaPixels, dhe më pas, siç e thash, i kam përpunuar në fotoshop.

Kjo është "Sweetly Scary"

----------


## xxxl

PERSHENDETJE "DRINI" TE TERA PUNIMET ME PELQYEN POR NE VECANTI AI I PARI ME TERHOQI ME SHUME TE UROJ PUNE TE MBARE

----------


## dionea

Me pelqeu  shume,por shume vertet "Hija e dritares".
Shume e bukur dhe e vecante.Gjithashtu edhe kjo e fundit. Pergezime!

----------


## Darzana

Hi  drini me pelqyen shum keto foto, sidomos ajo e  para dhe e dyta   Ne kete teparen shihet ngjyra e bardhe e qe paraqet lirin apo paqen . Ne te dyten  u knaqa duke e shikuar, dhe me qoi mallin e  koherave te mija. Te uroi qe te vazhdosh keshtu . Suksese.

----------

